# Вибродекомпрессионная вытяжка позвоночника



## Оксана_75 (26 Фев 2013)

Прошла несколько процедур на такой вытяжке. Сочетание вытяжки позвоночника с вибротерапией. Под действием вибрации происходит расслабление мышц, а под действем вытяжки происходит восстановление межпозвночных расстояний. Очень положительные рузельтаты уже после первого сеанса. После 5-ти уже почти исчезли боли в пояснице, а то по утрам без массажа встать было проблематично. Есть еще у кого нибудь положительные отзывы?


----------



## Andrey108 (26 Фев 2013)

я проходил 18 сеансов, не особо помогло, но у людей которых были грыжи спрашивал им легче становилось


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Фев 2013)

Новомодный приём кота Базилио и лисы Алисы выколачивания денег у доверчивого Буратино.


----------

